# Tyre Walls Cracking



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

just checking my tyres today before we go on our trip next week and noticed that the front tyre walls are cracking on a front one and the spare is the same.
it only passed the MOT 3 weeks  ago and has not moved since.

so looks like i'm going have to buy a set of tyres does anyone have an idea of prices for 215 70 r16.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Obviously depends on make
Try" e tyres" Just enter your size, speed and load ratings and a list of alternatives will pop up.
They recently fitted tyres to my wifes car at home and were by far the cheapest


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Froggy 99

Do you know how old these tyres are ?

they should be date stamped on the side wall look for a 4 digit code
eg 2006 = week 20 of 2006

will you put the new pair on the front or rear ?


----------



## Finola (May 5, 2012)

*Front Or Rear*

Really ought to put your new ones on the rear as a front end slide is much safer than a rear end slide / spin.

Loads of people put them on the front of front wheel drive vehicles as they wear out quicker, but safety disagrees. :roll:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If only fitting two new tyres on a M/H, they should always go on the rear.
One point, you possibly have Michelin X Camping tyres and these were a very hard compound and would last for ever before wearing out the tread, but did crack on the side wall through standing for long periods.
The replacement for these tyres is the Michelin Agylis camping and these are not prone to side wall cracking and are a much quieter tyre.
Also they are M & S (mud and snow) quite a good tyre.
I believe the Agylis is a softer compound.


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

looks like its gonna be a full set @ about 100 pound each, well thats the average online price. :x


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

blackcircles were £15 per tyre cheaper than etyres for my scudo a coupleof weeks ago Nearest fitter was only 2 miles from home

http://www.vouchercodes.co.uk/blackcircles.com

Dave p


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Tyres*

Or about £60each for hankooks


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Cheapest I got Michellin Agilas for was 3150 each. ( two weeks ago)


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

OOPs I meant £150 each


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> OOPs I meant £150 each


That's not too bad for a good tyre. Just make sure the build dated on the tyre wall are very recent.
I would go for that price, if you want a top brand tyre.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

This subject has been covered here many times before.However at the end of the day doing the right thing to be safe is the answer.
In my case a couple of years ago I changed all 4 tyres 2 were out of date and 2 were in date with slight tyrewall cracking.When these were removed from the rims one of them split all the way through the wall and as the fitter said at the time " It was a blowout waiting to happen "


----------

